# Bf109G rear trim wheel gear chain



## Mickaelusa (Dec 27, 2018)

Sharing with you my next project, I am remanufacturing the rear trim wheel gear chain of the Bf109G. Please enjoy the pictures that I will post as I progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

